# Broken bones and HGH ?



## Capt'n Ron (Oct 23, 2016)

So, I was out for a ride last Sunday on my Softail, got into a corner a little hot, hit some sand and put it down.  As I lay on the sofa this weekend recovering and contemplating repairs to my bike, I'm also wondering about speeding up my healing. My most serious injury is a non displaced fracture of the left Tibial plateau, Broken knee. I've got a kit of vintage Rips in the back of the fridge. Does anyone think it is a bad idea to run them?  I read some studies and the best one talked about it being effective at 60ug/kg.   What is that in iu ?


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 23, 2016)

I think the only study you need is Roger Clemens, Andy Petite, and Major League Baseball. Run that shit, my friend.


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Oct 26, 2016)

Well ok then!  I'll run them at 2.5 iu/day and see what happens.  Maybe more would be better?


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 26, 2016)

rips would be old, old stuff man. 

but shit, run them.....why not...?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 26, 2016)

Stack with jumbo shrimp for greatest potency


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Oct 27, 2016)

Yeah, I had one kit left in the back of the fridge.  Maybe I'll run it out at 5ius  it might be weak.  Dry and cold though.  Finished the first vial and had some crazy dreams last nigh and retaining some water.  I'm going to get an X-ray at three weeks and see what's up.  Thanks for the input !


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 28, 2016)

Ahhh.  The gh dreams.  Mm

Makes think think seros.  But 5iu of rips would do it for sure


----------

